# Insulated and not insulated metal HO wheels



## trenecitos (Sep 7, 2013)

For what type of rails are the NOT INSULATED Metal wheels or what are used for?
I just bought a package and it seems these are not insolated and they make sparks
as son as they make contact with the rails....
so I guess I need some insulated wheels, but I will like to know then what these not insulated are used for? Thanks.


----------



## ssgt (Jan 8, 2013)

*non insulated wheels*

Non insulated wheels are standard for 3 rail train sets( most o guage ie.lionel in the u.s,Marklin and some other european sets) Is the car you have marklin ?If so,You'll have to change the wheels or trucks to run it on American H.O.which is DC.Lionel and Marklin are both AC.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I learn something every time I log on to this Forum.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Most HO metal wheels have one wheel insulated. You have
to look closely at some to see the insulator.

So, unless that insulation is compromised, they shouldn't
ordinarily short or throw large sparks.

However, some cars may have METAL trucks. If metal
wheels are used in these, all insulated wheels must be
on the same side of BOTH trucks else there would be
a short.

Also, if there are wipers on the wheels for one side
of the circuit and the metal trucks and car are the other
side as in some tenders, there could be a potential
short.

Don


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Non-insulated wheels are also used with trollies that use an over head wire for power. In this case both rails carry power of the same polarity.


----------

